# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Best hair transplant doctors in Southern CA?

## kramer

Anybody know who are the best HT docs in Southern CA? I have one in mind but I'd like to here other's listed.

Is there a thread here that lists the best docs?

Thanks,

----------


## Winston

You should go to http://www.iahrs.org/member/ for a list of the best hair transplant surgeons.

----------


## amadeus

Dr. Craig Zeiring seems to be one of the best and hes in the IAHRS which confirms that he is. Hes the doctor working with Histogen. You should check him out.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> Dr. Craig Zeiring seems to be one of the best and *hes in the IAHRS which confirms that he is*. Hes the doctor working with Histogen. You should check him out.


 that doesn't mean a damn thing

I am not saying he is not a good doctor, but those 5 letters do not mean a thing.

----------


## HelpROGER

> that doesn't mean a damn thing
> 
> I am not saying he is not a good doctor, but those 5 letters do not mean a thing.


 I totally disagree with you. I was one of those guys all geared up to have surgery with MHR and I was lucky enough to have a mother who was so concerned about me that she found the American hair Loss Association and then the IAHRS. I canceled my surgery with MHR and went for a consultation with an IAHRS doctor who told me to wait and that I should just try Propecia for a while. I was all ready to have the surgery and pay my money but he turned me away and told me the truth. MHR took my deposit and everything. Those five letters mean everything to me and if it were not for the IAHRS and this site I might have been much worse off. I've read your posts Mr. 4000 and what happened to you is very unfortunate, but even the best doctors have bad days, there are never any type of guarantees with hair transplant surgery. I think most of us understand that before going under the knife. To say your doctor is bad or and entire organization is bad because of your experience is illogical, but I guess I understand it.

I would never consider a hair transplant surgeon who was not in the IAHRS, but this does not mean that every IAHRS bats a 1000. Thats just life and common sense.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> I totally disagree with you. I was one of those guys all geared up to have surgery with MHR and I was lucky enough to have a mother who was so concerned about me that she found the American hair Loss Association and then the IAHRS. I canceled my surgery with MHR and went for a consultation with an IAHRS doctor who told me to wait and that I should just try Propecia for a while. I was all ready to have the surgery and pay my money but he turned me away and told me the truth. MHR took my deposit and everything. Those five letters mean everything to me and if it were not for the IAHRS and this site I might have been much worse off. I've read your posts Mr. 4000 and what happened to you is very unfortunate, but even the best doctors have bad days, there are never any type of guarantees with hair transplant surgery. I think most of us understand that before going under the knife. To say your doctor is bad or and entire organization is bad because of your experience is illogical, but I guess I understand it.
> 
> I would never consider a hair transplant surgeon who was not in the IAHRS, but this does not mean that every IAHRS bats a 1000. Thats just life and common sense.


 messing up is one thing, causing 5 other problems is another. I would love to just have a bad result. 

just because you had a good experience doesn't mean a thing either. I wold love to know the stats on good v. bad. or happy v. unhappy. 

That would be interesting.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I agree that the IAHRS is very helpful in locating a reputable doctor.  If it wasn't for websites like this and the IAHRS, more people would be steered to hair transplant mills like Bosley, MHR, or Atlantis, which have absolutely horrendous track records.  Matter of fact, that's why I'm so skeptical about Aderans and their new hair regeneration procedures.  They're currently being run by Bosley, who have a terrible, terrible reputation.  But anyway, that's the whole problem with hair transplantation: it such a far-from-foolproof procedure with way too many shortcomings and problems.  And if it goes wrong, then you're stuck with that damn linear ear-to-ear scar on your head for the rest of your life.  Matter of fact, I was at a concert last weekend and I saw a guy with a shaved head and that linear scar from a hair transplant.  I am guessing that he was forced to shave his head because transplant went terribly wrong.  I've seen and heard of way too many hair transplants gone wrong to ever want to get a hair transplant for myself.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> I agree that the IAHRS is very helpful in locating a reputable doctor.  If it wasn't for websites like this and the IAHRS, more people would be steered to hair transplant mills like Bosley, MHR, or Atlantis, which have absolutely horrendous track records.  Matter of fact, that's why I'm so skeptical about Aderans and their new hair regeneration procedures.  They're currently being run by Bosley, who have a terrible, terrible reputation.  But anyway, that's the whole problem with hair transplantation: it such a far-from-foolproof procedure with way too many shortcomings and problems.  And if it goes wrong, then you're stuck with that damn linear ear-to-ear scar on your head for the rest of your life.  Matter of fact, I was at a concert last weekend and I saw a guy with a shaved head and that linear scar from a hair transplant.  I am guessing that he was forced to shave his head because transplant went terribly wrong.  I've seen and heard of way too many hair transplants gone wrong to ever want to get a hair transplant for myself.


 I bought into this IAHRS bull. 

What does that mean? It is an organization that is no different than any other. They (members) look after each other and find way to make as much money as possible. 

Maybe they do try and improve the industry, but on what level? A HT like many have said, is a horrible industry that prey on a genetic weakness. 

The price is ridiculous, and the work is suspect and the results are never final. Most doctors are guilty on some level of not properly educating their patients. 

My doctor flat out lied about what he was capable of, and didn't mention, zero, of the possible side effects that could be an issue. My doctor said he never had a bad result, total bullchit.

----------


## HelpROGER

> I bought into this IAHRS bull. 
> 
> What does that mean? It is an organization that is no different than any other. They (members) look after each other and find way to make as much money as possible. 
> 
> Maybe they do try and improve the industry, but on what level? A HT like many have said, is a horrible industry that prey on a genetic weakness. 
> 
> The price is ridiculous, and the work is suspect and the results are never final. Most doctors are guilty on some level of not properly educating their patients. 
> 
> My doctor flat out lied about what he was capable of, and didn't mention, zero, of the possible side effects that could be an issue. My doctor said he never had a bad result, total bullchit.


 Well I believe in what the IAHRS stands for and I have personal experience with the organization. As I said I was turned away by one of their members and when I contacted them through their website and told them my story, I was advised not to have a hair transplant even before I went for the consultation. They never once talked up hair transplants to me, unlike MHR and gave me honest advise. If it wasnt for my Mom finding the IAHRS I dont know where I would be right now. It sucks that you has such a bad experience with your hair transplant, but I think most people who find the IAHRs are very lucky that they did. By the way, cant you get a repair surgery to improve things?

----------


## Mr. 4000

> Well I believe in what the IAHRS stands for and I have personal experience with the organization. As I said I was turned away by one of their members and when I contacted them through their website and told them my story, I was advised not to have a hair transplant even before I went for the consultation. They never once talked up hair transplants to me, unlike MHR and gave me honest advise. If it wasnt for my Mom finding the IAHRS I dont know where I would be right now. It sucks that you has such a bad experience with your hair transplant, but I think most people who find the IAHRs are very lucky that they did. By the way, cant you get a repair surgery to improve things?


 I agree with you that there is some really good honest docs out there, I didn't have one. He was a scammer from the word go. I know there are some very good results as well. 

I know I have been negative because of my personal experience, but that is the rep the industry has. 

I will have something done at some point, let me rephrase that, I have to get something done at some point, because my doctor did such a poor job. 

But here is the catch, I can never have strip done again because he damage my head to the point where there is no laxity at all. His poor calculations, poor cosmetic artistry will cost me over 20k easy to be fixed

my neck can never be fixed there is no doubt in my mind that after 4 doctor visits from 3 different doctors, 2 MRI's, that he punctured or sliced a neck muscle closing the donor. I have scar tissue in the muscle and it hurts every single day.

----------


## HelpROGER

> I agree with you that there is some really good honest docs out there, I didn't have one. He was a scammer from the word go. I know there are some very good results as well. 
> 
> I know I have been negative because of my personal experience, but that is the rep the industry has. 
> 
> I will have something done at some point, let me rephrase that, I have to get something done at some point, because my doctor did such a poor job. 
> 
> But here is the catch, I can never have strip done again because he damage my head to the point where there is no laxity at all. His poor calculations, poor cosmetic artistry will cost me over 20k easy to be fixed
> 
> my neck can never be fixed there is no doubt in my mind that after 4 doctor visits from 3 different doctors, 2 MRI's, that he punctured or sliced a neck muscle closing the donor. I have scar tissue in the muscle and it hurts every single day.


 I can see why you are so bitter about everything. If I were you I would most likely feel the same way. Like I said, even good doctors have very bad days and unfortunately you were having your surgery on that day. I wish you the best and hope it all gets better for you.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> I can see why you are so bitter about everything. If I were you I would most likely feel the same way. Like I said, even good doctors have very bad days and unfortunately you were having your surgery on that day. I wish you the best and hope it all gets better for you.


 thanks........

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I have worked with and seen some very impressive results from Dr. Kenneth Siporin who has a clinic in L.A. He has a lot of character and a great rapport with his patients.

----------

